
Dear the internet: yes, digital magazines do cost money to create - basil
http://reverttosaved.com/2012/07/18/dear-the-internet-yes-digital-magazines-do-cost-money-to-create/
======
nodata
> Just possibly, there’s the teeny tiny issue of interactive content

And it goes on. You have a communications problem. Don't talk down to your
customers, talk to your customers.

